# Upgrade



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi to all, I probably use obsolete detailing products what are the "must have" products today?
Thank you.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

zymol solaris glaze without a question is one of the must have especially if you drive a tata nano


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Angelwax is a very good range worth looking into in my opinion


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Infinity Wax have a well priced and good range of products


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Must haves? Two buckets, a decent wash mitt/pad and a car specific shampoo, throw in some Sonax BSD and that’ll give you some protection between washes. Should still have change left over from a twenty. 

After that everything else is about correction and enhancement, where you will get 100 different answers from 100 different people.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Mcpx said:


> Must haves? Two buckets, a decent wash mitt/pad and a car specific shampoo, throw in some Sonax BSD and that'll give you some protection between washes. Should still have change left over from a twenty..


I need to shop where you do to get all that for less than £20 :lol::doublesho


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

dave-g said:


> I need to shop where you do to get all that for less than £20 :lol::doublesho


Buckets 97p each and M/F noodle mitt £4 from B&Q. Meg's Gold Class Shampoo £5.42 and BSD £7.70 with current discount code at ECP. Comes to £19.06p. That leaves more than enough for a Mars bar.

If you take a wrinkly with you to B&Q on a Wednesday you could even save another 59p off that. Now we're getting into Toblerone territory.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

To be fair you need something to apply the BSD with....! But shows that a basic level of car care does not *have* to be very expensive.

OP, I think the only thing that _maybe_ could be considered "obsolete" might be some of your abrasive polishes, depending on which ones (if any) you have. I think considerable progress has been made in extending the range of modern polishes, enabling them to cut harder while still finishing well.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

steelghost said:


> To be fair you need something to apply the BSD with....! But shows that a basic level of car care does not *have* to be very expensive.


Poundland sell microfbres, but that does put me 4p over budget!

Ok, being more realistic, there are some core essentials that you need to do a basic job but after that the equipment and products that you need depend more on what it is you wish to achieve, what your budget is and how much time you have available to use them. Not everybody has the time, finances or even the actual need for a DA kit with a full range of pads and selection of polishes for example. Depends on your circumstances and what you want to do.


----------

